# grass



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

What grass would do well in Arizona, in my chicken pen i don't have any chickens in it yet they're well in different coops.but I'm getting a new one and i want it to green lol


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Where in arizona?


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Itsacutefuzzball said:


> Where in arizona?


I'm roughly sun city and Peoria


----------

